# Stravinsky: The Flood - original broadcast?



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I looked up Stravinsky's work _The Flood_. Apparently it was originally aired on CBS as a musical drama. Can the original broadcast footage be seen? I've tried looking this up and can't find anything. Very perplexing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If CBS were anything like the BBC when it came to indiscriminately wiping and re-using old master tapes in the name of parsimony then there's a chance it no longer exists. Hope I'm wrong. The only suggestion I can make is if you contact CBS themselves and hope that someone from the archive dept. can be bothered to help you. Good luck.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

elgars ghost said:


> If CBS were anything like the BBC when it came to indiscriminately wiping and re-using old master tapes in the name of parsimony then there's a chance it no longer exists. Hope I'm wrong. The only suggestion I can make is if you contact CBS themselves and hope that someone from the archive dept. can be bothered to help you. Good luck.


I sent them a message. Hopefully they respond. Yes, I've heard bad things about how BBC archives things and hope CBS has done better. This would be a treasure if it still exists.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I recall seeing it when I was a child.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

david johnson said:


> I recall seeing it when I was a child.


Wow, you are lucky! I don't have much confidence that it still exists. Do you remember what it was like?


----------

